# Sig Sauer logo lasergrips?



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone seen these Sig branded Crimson Trace Lasergrips yet? I was looking into getting a set of lasergrips for my new p220 stainless elite, even though it will be hard to part with the SWEET wood grips that come stock, and i came across these. From what ive read, they come stock on a couple new models of Sigs. I havent been able to locate anywhere that sells just the grips. Does anyone have more info on these?

http://www.handgunsmag.com/accessories/sig_060606/


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/SigSauer/LG329/tabid/181/Default.aspx

Nice idea, nice look but for $329 I'll go the less expensive route.

My sig pro 2022 has a rail that will fit this one.
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/targetsports3.html
$29.99

That would leave me about $300 for a new gun.


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

group17 said:


> http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/SigSauer/LG329/tabid/181/Default.aspx
> 
> Nice idea, nice look but for $329 I'll go the less expensive route.
> 
> ...


The link you provided just points me to the old lasergrips with the CTC logo. I am inquiring about these "supposedly new" Sig Sauer logo lasergrips. If you want a set of the CTC logo lasergrips, check out ebay which has them for $245, but that would only leave $215 for your new gun after purchasing, what i am sure is a superb piece of equipment, the laser you linked to.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Hand Guns article about the Sig Logo CT grips you posted has links to Crimson Trace or Sig for more info. 
I posted the CT web link so you could ask them about the grips you want from the contact info posted there.

Give them a call or email them on who carries the grips and availability. Who would know better.
1-800-442-2406 | [email protected]

So using your $245 number I guess it means I could only afford a new Bersa 380 instead of a LCP. 
All the best.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

The Sig logo crimson trace grips you are looking for are no longer available from Sig.
You might want to take Group 17's advise and call CT to see if they have any still in stock.
Good Luck


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, not good news, but at least its news. Thanks for the info all.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What guard dog said. It was reported on SiGFourm some time ago, one of the CT guys is on there. It was a contracted production run. When it was over that was it. There were no intentions to have another run, however, like anything in a commercial enterprise - if there is enough demand........

You can rarely find a set in the classifieds there but those kinds of places (classifieds) are going to be your best bet. I'd still contact CT and inquire. Maybe they are keeping track for a time when they will make another batch. Never know.


----------

